

The Metaphysics of Mathematics - StevePatterson
http://steve-patterson.com/the-metaphysics-of-mathematics-against-platonism/

======
dmfdmf
The author correctly rejects the rampant (and false) Platonism in modern
mathematics but (implicitly?) accepts the Kantian version of the same error
via the Analytic/Synthetic dichotomy. This is as far as he'll get unless he
defines his own theory of concepts.

